# 2003 Passat GLS 30V V-6, Misfire, Sputtering, HELP PLEASE!



## steve486 (Nov 3, 2009)

Hello VWVortex.
I'm hoping someone can offer some suggestions on an issue we're having.
I have spent hours searching the forums prior to posting, but I'm hitting dead ends.
We have a 2003 VW Passat GLS, 30V V-6, Automatic (not 4 motion).
About 104k on the clock.
CEL has been on for some time. I had pulled the codes a few months back with a small handheld OBD-II Scanner, and came up with 441 - EVAP incorrect purge flow, as well as 0012, "A" Camshaft position- timing over retarded, Bank 1.
Now, to add to the fun... Here lately it has been hesitating slightly, and now you can hear a misfire / backfire upon acceleration.
It will even do it from idle, in park if you romp the throttle.
I just pulled the codes, and the other 2 were of course still there, but now we have 348, and 304.
348 is some type of another generic cam timing code from what I have found, and the 304 is a misfire on cylinder 4.
From what we have searched and read, it seem that if the coil pack was the culprit, it would be 2 cylinders that misfire because of the design of the coil pack, having 2 wires off each section.
I have removed the decorative covers, traced vac. lines and plug wires. I see no breaks. I even misted the wires with water to see if there was any arching.. I didn't see any.
Could this be as simple as a plug? A plug wire? Could this injector be clogged up on #4? Or is it possible the coil pack is starting to go bad, and will just worsen and soon become 2 cylinders off the same bank? And as far as diagrams I have found here, Would cylinder #4 be the center cylinder on the passenger side? Because the plug wire in that location is numbered 2, and the plug wire labled 4 is located on the front cylinder of the drivers side.
any ideas or insight would be greatly appreciated, because a new baby is on the way and we can't just start throwing parts at it.








Thanks in advance for your help!
-Steve


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: 2003 Passat GLS 30V V-6, Misfire, Sputtering, HELP PLEASE! (steve486)*

The cylinders are numbered 1-2-3 on the passenger side, front to back, then 4-5-6 are on the driver side, front to back.
For the P0441, check the purge valve, a black round item adjacent the intake air filter housing. Cut the single use clips off, remove the vacuum hoses and try to blow through through it. Plugging the vacuum hose to the intake, turn the car on and try to blow through the purge valve. If you cannot blow through it, or if you can blow through it all the time, it is bad and needs replace. Check autohausAZ.com for a new one.
The cam position sensor on Bank 1 (passenger side) may need attention. Check the wiring to see if it is connected and the sensor is clean. It is back by the firewall on the intake cam. It may also be the cam chain tensioner. This issue could cause the other issues, the P0348 and the P0304.
Check here for troubleshooting the codes:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...Codes


----------

